# Detector de tapa cerrada HP dv4



## vgro (Feb 14, 2013)

Saludos,
Me llego un Pavilion dv4-1225dx que no enciende la luz de la pantalla, cuando estando abierta coloco un iman cerca del detector que enciende y apaga esa luz de la pantalla, la pantalla enciende por un momento y luego se apaga, es muy dificil mantener el iman quieto en una sola posicion. 
Parece que estuviera funcionando al contrario, pues se supone que la luz debe apagarse cuando se cierra la tapa y encenderse cuando se abra.
puede estar dañado el detector?  Cuando la pongo en cierta posicion digamos unos cinco centimetros abierta... la pantalla enciende bien y permanece encendida, al moverla de ahi abriendola mas se apaga. Como puedo medir el detector para cerciorarme  que este bueno o sera el iman que esta en el borde de la pantalla

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## vgro (Feb 25, 2013)

O puede estar dañado el inverter?


----------



## tiago (Feb 26, 2013)

Revisa el cable que vá a la MB por la parte que pasa junto a la bisagra.

Saludos.


----------



## vgro (Feb 26, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Revisa el cable que vá a la MB por la parte que pasa junto a la bisagra.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya lo revise quitando la cinta etc., y esta bien
Gracias


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2013)

Pues revisa el detector, a ver de que tipo es, aunque eso es lo de menos. pues apagan la pantalla cuando el detector cierra el circuito. Suelen ser un pequeño módulo aparte, que vá a placa mediante un conectorcito, quítalo y si el problema es del detector, todo debería funcionar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## vgro (Mar 5, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Pues revisa el detector, a ver de que tipo es, aunque eso es lo de menos. pues apagan la pantalla cuando el detector cierra el circuito. Suelen ser un pequeño módulo aparte, que vá a placa mediante un conectorcito, quítalo y si el problema es del detector, todo debería funcionar bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, pues al quitarlo todo sigue igual, es decir que entonces el daño es del detector?


----------



## tiago (Mar 5, 2013)

vgro dijo:


> Gracias, pues al quitarlo todo sigue igual, es decir que entonces el daño es del detector?



No. El detector, cuando la tapa está bajada cierra el circuito y apaga pantalla o realiza la función que se le asigna desde el panel de control.
Si el problema estuviese en el detector, al quitarlo debería de desaparecer ese extraño sintoma que tienes, y la pantalla estará siempre encendida.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Pues revisa el detector, a ver de que tipo es.


Don Tiago, el detector de la pantalla de las dv4 es una celda hall, en modelos más viejos, es un microsuiche que está en la bisagra, dentro de la carcasa de la pantalla, es muy facil romperse...


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Tiago, el detector de la pantalla de las dv4 es una celda hall, en modelos más viejos, es un microsuiche que está en la bisagra, dentro de la carcasa de la pantalla, es muy facil romperse...



Pues no sé de que tipo será. Pero sea del que sea, puede ir en placa, en un pequeño módulo aparte, celda Hall o micro switch. El caso es comprobar su buen estado para descartar.

Saludos.


----------



## vgro (Mar 21, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Tiago, el detector de la pantalla de las dv4 es una celda hall, en modelos más viejos, es un microsuiche que está en la bisagra, dentro de la carcasa de la pantalla, es muy facil romperse...



Les cuento, despues de dar vueltas con esto, finalmente al parecer muchos de estos modelos tienen ese problema, es decir la luz de la pantalla no enciende o se vuelve intermitente, no es el inverter, no es el detector del que hemos estado hablando añ parecer el tubito fluorescente que lleva la pantalla por dentro termino su vida util

Ahora surgio otro problema con el equipo. estaba ensayando con otra pantalla de otro equipo dv4 que me llego con el mismo sintoma y al ponerla funciono perfecto....   por un dia. al dia siguiente ya no encendio la luz de la pantalla. Parece el mismo problema. Pero paso lo siguiente, volvi a poner la pantalla original, no encendio, luego sin apagar normalmente el portatil quite la conexion del adaptador/cargador y lo apage asi (no tenia pila puesta).  Despues volvi a conectar el cargaador y el portatil NO VOLVIO A ENCENDER. Alguien sabe que pudo ocurrir?

Hice lo mismo casi sin darme cuenta (estaba ofuscado) con el otro portatil dv4, tampoco encedio de nuevo, es decir a los dos les paso lo mismo. al dia siguiente este segundo portatil volvio a encender normal, no ha vuelto a presentar esa falla, de todas maneras la pantalla siguio sin encender.   Finalmente le cambie el tubito por unos leds blancos miniatura instalados dentro de la pantalla. esto permite que se pueda ver la imagen y quite el inversor tambien.

El primero de ellos NO VOLVIO A ENCENDER. revisando los voltajes de la fuente estan bien pero dentro del conector que va del cargador a la board falta un voltaje de unos 1.5 voltios que aparece solo cuando se conecta el cargador y se enciende una lucecita junto al conector que supongo que informa que el equipo esta listo para encender al pulsar el boton de encendido

Entonces por quitar el cargador sin apagar el equipo normalmente no volvio a encender ni enciende la lucecita junto al conector. Alguien le ha pasado esto? es como si hubiera se ido la luz y se hubiera dañado por eso, es extraño
Gracias, espero sugerencia o informacion al respecto


----------

